# Canadian bacon vs regular bacon



## tarponhead (Aug 30, 2010)

Just wondering for chuckles.

My garden is puking tomatoes, eating them everyday. 

Hot day today, so no cooking. Cannot locate regular bacon for my BLT, but find canadian bacon in the freezer = all sytems go for (modified) BLT.

Sandwich is good. Not as good as using regular bacon but good none the less.

Soooo... just wondering, is Canadian bacon "better" for you then regular bacon? (Please note the quotation marks around _"better"_ ).

Again, just wonderin......


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 30, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Just wondering for chuckles.
> 
> My garden is puking tomatoes, eating them everyday.
> 
> ...



My wife the nutritionist says says Canadian bacon is much better for you than regular baconsince it has much less fat. It's more like ham than American bacon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 30, 2010)

Canadian Bacon is Ham.


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 30, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Canadian Bacon is Ham.



$%#@!.... "HLT"... don't have the same ring to it....


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> $%#@!.... "HLT"... don't have the same ring to it....



Just say(using your best Bob and Doug McKenzie Canadian Accent "Ehh, it's a BLT, Ehh!" and you're good!   :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Aug 30, 2010)

Back Bacon Snadwich, eh?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 30, 2010)

I love BACON!!!!!  That fake stuff our northern neighbors call bacon is NOT bacon!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Just say(using your best Bob and Doug McKenzie Canadian Accent "Ehh, it's a BLT, Ehh!" and you're good!   :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 30, 2010)

When I lived in StJ, the local pizza shop offered canadian bacon for their bacon pizza topping. I actually thought it was amongst the best bacon pizzas I have ever sampled.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2010)

Everything has it's purpose.  Regular Bacon ain't so great for eggs benedict.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 30, 2010)

Regular bacon=belly

Canadian bacon i think is loin.

I like the former.

Poached eggs over somed salmon with dark rye is my way of avoiding benedict


----------



## Glenn (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to like Canadian bacon with eggs and hashbrowns for those 2AM runs to the diner in college.


----------



## severine (Aug 31, 2010)

It has its place, but not in a BLT.


----------



## jaywbigred (Aug 31, 2010)

Both are excellent. Regular bacon is obviously the champion, but Canadian bacon is an excellent change of pace, and much, much healthier. After my Dad had his heart attack, I remember feeling relieved that it was on the list of OK foods for us to have in the house. It's way better than turkey bacon, imo. It's also usually cut in a round shape that makes it perfect for make-your-own breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 31, 2010)

never had a BLT


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Canadian Bacon is Ham.



yes...  I remember the first time i tried it..  It was such a let down..


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> never had a BLT



Are you kidding me?  for real?  You gotta try one..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2010)

Pancetta anyone?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2010)

dmc said:


> Are you kidding me?  for real?  You gotta try one..



2nd that!  It's just one of those combos that works really well!  And if you hit the tomatoes this time of year when they're fresh out of the garden, Mmmmmm!


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> 2nd that!  It's just one of those combos that works really well!  And if you hit the tomatoes this time of year when they're fresh out of the garden, Mmmmmm!



I like a BLT with avocado slices..  mmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Glenn (Aug 31, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Pancetta anyone?



That's good stuff.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Pancetta anyone?



can't think of a single pig part that I don't like.

Pancetta is still pork belly, just rolled.   

I like guincuale (sp) as well.  That's bacon made from pork jowls.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 31, 2010)

cBLT, kinda like when they put a c in front of GMP or GLP, its just a cop-out.


----------



## noski (Sep 1, 2010)

dmc said:


> I like a BLT with avocado slices..  mmmmmmmmmmmmm....



That would be a BLAT.


----------

